# Servetus Christianismi Restitutio



## baron (Oct 28, 2011)

Was wondering if any one knows of a English translation of the above work. I have found one but it's quite expensive see link. I also searched Project Gutenberg, they had nothing.

Amazon.com: Restoration of Christianity: An English Translation of Christianismi Restitutio (9780773455207): Michael Servetus, Christopher A. Hoffman and Marian Hillar: Books

Do not know why used are more expensive.

Just wanted to see what was so bad that he was burned at the stake. I do have a article regarding the Edinburgh Manuscript Pages but it's in Latin, which I do not know.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 28, 2011)

baron said:


> Just wanted to see what was so bad that he was burned at the stake.



He was a seditious anti-Trinitarian heretic who refused to repent. In the 16th century, that was enough.

I have a blog post about this matter that might be worthwhile: http://gairneybridge.wordpress.com/2009/04/22/dispelling-one-calvin-myth/


----------



## baron (Oct 28, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> He was a seditious anti-Trinitarian heretic who refused to repent. In the 16th century, that was enough



A lot of them running around today?

My main reason I wanted to read it is I have been told by so many pastors that John Calvin was in hell for killing Servetus. I surfed the net and a lot agree with this. Seeing how there are only 3 copies of that work in existence. I was asked if I read the work and could disprove it. But on the other hand those who asked me if I read the work have not read it either. I also read that Calvin had no power in the matter and tried to get Servetus to recant. 

Thanks for the blog link I will read it. Ok read the blog and this is what I think is true since smarter people than me have looked into it. But as stated their are so many people out there who will not listen


----------



## py3ak (Oct 29, 2011)

John, you might find it helpful to look into Calvin's letters to and about Servetus. See here, for instance.


----------



## nicnap (Oct 29, 2011)

baron said:


> I have been told by so many pastors that John Calvin was in hell for killing Servetus.



Calvin had nothing to do with and could have had nothing to do with Severtus' death ... he wasn't even a citizen of Geneva. That lie has been around for some time. Calvin pleaded with him to repent. It is as Tim said, he was a seditious heretic.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 29, 2011)

baron said:


> A lot of them running around today?



Yes, there are a lot of them running around today. Which is sort of the point -- if anti-Christian heresies are not suppressed, then they will take over. A little leaven leavens the whole lump of dough. But our view of church-state is very different from the 16th century, which is why they aren't put to death. Church discipline is the way to deal with the issue, but that's not widely followed in many churches anymore.

Here's the real sad issue -- if you pressed your friends on this issue as to what they would do if they had Calvin and Servetus as members of their congregation, I would virtually guarantee you that they would excommunicate Calvin and tolerate Servetus. If so, that should speak volumes.


----------



## jogri17 (Oct 29, 2011)

baron said:


> I surfed the net and



I found someone on the internet who actually wears a tin foil hat. True story. Nice guy

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------

That being said, try ordering that volume through inner library loan (public or university library) or see if a close by theological institution has it. I saw that you life in NY, I know you are not in NYC, but try checking out Princeton Seminary (in NJ)- the librarians there are very helpful or Union Seminary. But chances are that is the only english edition out there. 

An easier option would be to learn Latin... that is why I started this fall  And I'm loving it!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 29, 2011)

Servetus deserved his fate and Calvinists should never apologize for it.


----------



## baron (Oct 29, 2011)

jogri17 said:


> An easier option would be to learn Latin... that is why I started this fall And I'm loving it!



I tried that once before, but English is hard enough. When I was young and a RC the preist told me English was the only foreign lanuage I needed.


----------

